# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سطح علمی برق علم و صنعت

## saman20

سلام دوستان

آیا بعد از برق شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر برق علم و صنعت رو انتخاب کنم یا برق (خواجه نصیر یا بهشتی یا شیراز یا صنعتی اصفهان)؟

برق علم و صنعت از لحاظ سطح علمی و اساتید در چه سطحه؟

ممنون میشم در این لحظات پایانی کمکم کنید.

----------


## m40

من چیزی که دیدم این دور و بر اینه که بچه ها بعد از شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر ، علم و صنعت رو میزنند ، البته انتخاب بین علم و صنعت و صنعتی اصفهان به اینکه شما کدوم شهر زندگی میکنید هم بستگی داره. مثلا ساکنین تهران به احتمال زیاد علم و صنعت رو ترجیح میدن.
درمورد خواجه نصیر و بهشتی و شیراز هم که مشخصه بعد از این 5 دانشگاه قرار میگیرند.

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستان
> 
> آیا بعد از برق شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر برق علم و صنعت رو انتخاب کنم یا برق (خواجه نصیر یا بهشتی یا شیراز یا صنعتی اصفهان)؟
> 
> برق علم و صنعت از لحاظ سطح علمی و اساتید در چه سطحه؟
> 
> ممنون میشم در این لحظات پایانی کمکم کنید.


سلام اگه تهرانی علم و صنعت بعد خواجه نصیر، اگه اصفهانی صنعتی اصفهان

----------


## arghazavi

مشکل ایشون دقیقا مشکل منم بود
ببینید 
لطفا بر اساس محل زندگی نگید سطح علمی و امکان اپلای و...نظر بدین...
ممنون

فرستاده شده از SM-G355Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------

